# APRIL 2007 Fishing Comp



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi All. The April 2007 Fishing Comp starts THIS Friday 6th April (I've extended it by one day to take advantage of the Easter break) and runs until Sunday 15th April. All entries need to be submitted by 9am Tuesday 17th April into this thread.

All entries should be submitted in this thread and should include the following information (along with a picture of the fish)

Name/UserName of Angler 
Date of Capture 
Location 
Type and Size/Weight of Fish 
Tackle Used 
Conditions (optional) 
Other Comments (optional)

For those who got out but did not catch anything legal, you can still get individual points and also points for your state. Please include the following info in your submission.

Name/UserName 
Date of Fishing Trip 
Location 
Conditions 
Tale of Woe (ie why didn't you get anything!)

Again, we have a great assortment of lures to be given away courtesy of http://www.jaysealures.com.au .EVERYONE who enters the comp, no matter whether you caught a fish or not, is in the running to win a lure.

Good luck and good fishing!


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Name/UserName of Angler: Dave/Peril
Date of Capture: 6-4-2007
Location: Hen & Chicken Bay
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Silver Biddy ~18cm
Tackle Used: 1/2 Camo sandworm, 1/50oz Nitro jig head, 4lb fluoro, 4lb fireline
Conditions: Wet and windy, rising tide, rising baro around 1023
Other Comments: Probably my only chance to get on the yak this comp period. A couple of silver biddies and a toadfish before the wind got the better of me. Biggest silver biddy I've ever seen, even had a green back. Still a crap fish


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Name/UserName of Angler : Ashley Leggott (aleg75)
Date of Capture: 6th April, about 9am
Location: Gungahlin Lake
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Murray Cod, 55cm 
Tackle Used: 4cm Taylor Made Baby Nugget, 4lb mono line
Conditions (optional): windy and overcast
Other Comments (optional): happiest day of my life! (sorry honey, I meant second) :wink:


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler - Ben (Fishing Man) 
Date of Capture - 06-04-07
Location - Wellington Point (Moreton Bay)
Type and Size/Weight of Fish - Squire 38cm x 2
Tackle Used - Berkley Lime Tiger 4" minnow
Conditions - Beautiful conditions, a little wind at times but kinda helped with the drift. Not to hot, just about perfect
Other Comments - First squire from the yak and first time in the bay, such a pretty place, Il be back 4 sure


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

Nice one Leftieant,
I know Yarrawonga/Lake Mulwala pretty well having lived there 1968-1971. I couldn't even catch reddies then :!:

Anyway onto my miserable results  
Manjimike
7 April 2007
Warren River WA
Conditions - My son was using the yak :!: 
Tale of woe - I was on the bank and we all know Banks give you nothing :lol: :lol:


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler: itchyant
Date of Capture: 7-4-2007 
Location: Tomakin River
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Flathead - approx 44cm
Tackle Used: 3" gulp minnow (lime tiger), 1/16oz Nitro jig head, 6lb fluoro, 6lb fireline 
Conditions: A little windy










Name/UserName of Angler: itchyant
Date of Capture: 14-4-2007 
Location: Moruya River
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Flathead - approx 45cm
Tackle Used: 4" gulp minnow (lime tiger), 1/12oz TT jig head, 6lb Nitlon fluoro, 6lb nitlon PE braid
Conditions: Nice and sunny.


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler - T-curve (Adrian)
Date of Capture - 8 April 2007
Location - Deep Creek, Valla NSW
Type and Size/Weight of Fish - Trevally 35cm
Tackle Used - shimano 2-4kg t-curve rod & Symetre reel with 6lb fireline and 8lb FC rock flouro (1/2 gulp camo worm on 1/20 TT jighead)
Conditions - All over the place with squalls and rain, but most of the time quite sunny with runout tide. 
Other Comments - Was just great to get out as im only new ..was very quiet though , not many bites and no other humans apart from crazy in her kingfisher for the day.


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Name/UserName of Angler: Daveyak
Date of Capture: Sat 7th April '07 
Location: King George Sound (south coast WA)
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Bonito - 56 cm 
Tackle Used: Rapala X-Rap (blue sardine) on 6kg mono & fluro leader. 
Conditions: A bit windy, water wobbly & sky overcast.
Other Comments: Caught this & two more almost as big plus a few snook. Salmon wouldn't co-operate.

Name/UserName of Angler: Daveyak 
Date of Capture: 7/4/07
Location: King George Sound.
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Snook - 65cm
Tackle Used: Force Ten Lures Jindivik Jerk 8 (white/silver/black) lure on 4.5kg mono & 5.5kg fluro leader 
Conditions: as above


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Name/User name: Gerard/Shoey.
Date of capture: Sun 8/04/07
Location: Gold Coast.
Type and size/ Weight: Mangrove Jack. 56cm. 2.5kg
Tackle Used: Daiwa Capricorn3500, custom 3-5kg spin rod, Nilsmaster orange/yellow lure. 12lb braib/20lb mono leader.
Conditions: Shite! 20-25kts, heavy rain at times.
Comments: Unbelievable fight. Really hard pulling fish that had me shaking still after capture.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler WayneD Wayne Dunkley
Date of Capture 09/04/2007
Location Nudgee Canals
Type and Size/Weight of Fish Flathead 61cm
Tackle Used Rod and reel
Conditions Bloody windy


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler WayneD Wayne Dunkley 
Date of Capture 09/04/2007 
Location Nudgee Canals 
Type and Size/Weight of Fish Bream 29.5cm PB 
Tackle Used Rod and reel 
Conditions Bloody windy


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler : Derek 'Paffoh' Steele
Date of Capture 06/04/2007 
Location : Bottom Lake, Merimbula NSW 
Type and Size/Weight of Fish : Silver Trevally 45cm
Tackle Used - Daiwa Procaster X / Daiwa Caldia Kix 3500 ( 20lb Crystal Fireline, 12lb Ande leader, Ecogear CK40F07 309 )
Conditions : Slightly overcast and windy, Low tide produced this awesome fish trolling in the channel... My newest PB!










Name/UserName of Angler : Derek 'Paffoh' Steele
Date of Capture 08/04/2007 
Location : Bottom Lake, Merimbula NSW 
Type and Size/Weight of Fish : 32cm Squire / Snapper
Tackle Used - Daiwa Procaster X / Daiwa Caldia Kix 3500 ( 20lb Crystal Fireline, 20lb Penn 10x leader, Pilchards / Paternoster rig )
Conditions : 1.5m - 2.5m Swell offshore but no wind, great solo trip out across the bar and a few clicks out producing many fish but only this keeper, first Snapper off the yak and my PB!


----------



## GuardianZAct (Feb 7, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler : Guardianzact (Adrian)
Date of Capture - Grr
Location : Lake Ginnerderra, The Entrance, (NSW)
Type and Size/Weight of Fish : Nill
Tackle Used - All sorts, HB, LCB, SP.
Conditions : Yuck.

Oh Woe is Me.
Easter was though. The first 2 days was too windy to get out on to the water. First chance to get on the water, My Old Man, SWMBO, and 2yr Terror needed joy rides.

Next day. I was stuck with child minding duties. My OLD Man and his SWMBO had plans and a party to go to. My SWMBO had a hens night.
I watched from my lake shore Holiday house, the weather turning perfect. By I could not fish with a 2yr terror and 4month Old. I had to wait for the Careres to return.

Buy the time they made it back. Weather was average. Over the 4 day break I got 4hrs on the water.

On sure this morning the Comercial Fishermen were talking about the freshwater has flushed the lake. It will be a while bfore it clears up to catch fish arround the entrance. Grr.

Woe is me.

Adrian


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

a tale of woe for moir....

Name/UserName - Kerrie (Crazyratwoman)
Date of Fishing Trip - 9 April 2007
Location - Nambucca River (Macksville)
Conditions - whole valley was windy and intermittent rain but conditions where we were fishing (with T-curve) was out of the wind and calm.
Tale of Woe - had a shocker, a few grab and runs but nothing hooked.  hopefully be better tomorrow!


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

My second entry!!

Name/UserName - T-curve (Adrian)
Date of Capture - 9th April 2007
Location - Nambucca river (Macksville)
Type and Size/Weight of Fish - Bream -32cm
Tackle Used - Berkley dropshot 1-3kg with shimano stradic 1000 with 4lb fireline and 4lb FC rock flouro leader (1/2 gulp camo worm on 1/40 TT jighead)
Conditions - Quite pleasant out of the wind great drift and hardly needed to lift the paddle!
Other Comments - Caught another straight up next throw at 28cm ( both were released)


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler : Paul Squizzy Taylor
Date of Capture : 9th April
Location: Sunnyside beach Mt eliza
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Snapper 33cm
Tackle Used : squid, one piece 7ft berkley dropshot rod, shimano 4000 reel, 6lb braid squid bait, on running sinker, small weight 
Conditions Fantastic slight northerly, just after high tide
Other Comments Caught just after sunset

Name/UserName of Angler : Paul Squizzy Taylor
Date of Capture : 9th April
Location: Sunnyside beach Mt eliza
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Whitting 37.5cm
Tackle Used : squid, one peice 7ft berkley dropshot rod, shimano 4000 reel, 6lb braid squid bait, on running sinker, small weight 
Conditions Fantastic slight northerly
Other Comments Caught just after sunset in a thick patch of pinkies


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Sppoled1/ Dan

Participation points only

Byron all Easter - One actual session

Crappiest of crap weather - No chance of getting out again over the next week.

Defeat conceded this month ':?'


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Name/UserName of Angler : Fisher
Date of Capture : Friday April 6 2007
Location : Cape Elizabeth, Yorke Peninsula
Type and Size/Weight of Fish : variety, as shown below
Tackle Used : 4lb braid - mixture lures and bait
Conditions (optional) - perfect
Other Comments (optional)


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Name/UserName of Angler : Scupper 
Date of Capture : Friday 6 April 2007
Location : Cape Elizabeth, Yorke Peninsula
Type and Size/Weight of Fish : King George Whiting - 42 and 45cm
Tackle Used : light running rig - cockles
Conditions (optional) : ideal
Other Comments (optional)


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Participation points only.

Name - Y-Knot
Date - 4/4/07
Location - Ovens river Vic Nth
Conditions - near perfect apart from very low waters
Tale of Woe - Tried HB's and Spinnerbaits as well as live Yabbies and earth worms but didnt even register a hit.

Name - Y-Knot
Date - 5/4/07
Location - Lake Mulwala
Conditions - sunny conditions with light breeze early in the morning and the wind died off about midday
Tale of Woe - Fished using HB's and Spinnerbaits without a single hit and had a half hearted fish using Yabbies but to no avail.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Name - Y-Knot
Date - 9/4/07
Location - PPB / Ricketts Point + Sunnyside
Type size Fish - PinkieSnapper @ 34cm (i think)
Tackle used - 4 Kg line and leader, Blood Scale SP's (Berkley)
Conditions - near Perfect
Comments - Pinkie was part of a mixed bag consisting Flathead / Gars / Squid and a (?) Goatfish


----------



## GracefulLily (Feb 26, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler : GracefulLily - Suzi
Date of Capture : 7/4/07
Location: Moruya River
Type and Size/Weight of Fish:Trevally 34cm
Tackle Used : Burly Gulp on 3kg Spin Outfit
Conditions: Not bad, still windy


----------



## GracefulLily (Feb 26, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler : GracefulLily - Suzi
Date of Capture : 9/4/07
Location: Off Yellow Rock
Type and Size/Weight of Fish:Snapper 41cm
Tackle Used : Burly Gulp on 3kg Spin Outfit
Conditions: Nice, Small Swell


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler : Dave / justcrusin32
Date of Capture 09/04/2007 
Location : lake macquarie south end
Type and Size/Weight of Fish : flounder 25cm 
Tackle Used - gulp 3inch pogy smelt colour on a tt spinner jighead, 12pb vanish straight through
Conditions : Fantastic


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Name/UserName of Angler: Buff
Date of Capture: 7-4-2007
Location : South Australia - Port River side channel
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Black Bream - 34cm
Tackle Used : Nitro 6'6" ultra-bream rod, Daiwa 2506 Airity reel, Daiwa Sensor pe6 braid, 8lb leader, Owner size 4 - 1/32oz worm hook, Berkley Camo sandworm
Conditions: Flat as, too good a day to be doing anything but fishing










Name/UserName of Angler: Buff
Date of Capture: 7-4-2007
Location : South Australia - Port River side channel
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Black Bream - 45cm
Tackle Used : Nitro 6'6" ultra-bream rod, Daiwa 2506 Airity reel, Daiwa Sensor pe6 braid, 8lb leader, Owner size 4 - 1/32oz worm hook, Berkley Camo sandworm
Conditions: Flat as, too good a day to be doing anything but fishing 
Other Comments: My new PB


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

Name - Kerrie (Crazyratwoman)
Date - 10 April 2007
Location - Pine Creek, Sawtell
Type size Fish - Whiting, 32cm
Tackle used - my sons rod, hook, sinker and a yabbie, no idea what line!
Conditions - fantastic, slight breeze but not too much...
Comments - out there for 7 hours, caught heaps, brought home 3 whiting and 2 flatties! had the jig head on my own rod, hence using the "spare" with the yabbies lol.

sorry bout the crap picture, we got back at about 5.30 and was pretty dark...


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Name: PoddyMullet
Date: 7 April 07
Location: Ricketts Point, PPB
Type/size of fish: Southern Calamari Squid 62 cm hood to tenticle tip
Tackle Used: Slow trolled Juro Slicback HB
Conditions: Glassy and bright early on, chopped up a bit later


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

Name: Jeffo 
Date: 06 & 08 April 07 
Location: Culburra Beach NSW
Type/size of fish: Bonito 46cm& Tailor 41cm 
Tackle Used: Bonito = live squid on 4lg braid Shimano symetre 4000 & Mojiko 2-5kg rod. Tailor = red SX 40 on 2kg mono, symetre 2500 & mojiko 1-3kg rod
Conditions: ordinary (see trip report)


----------



## Bec (Mar 9, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler: Bec 
Date of Capture : 9/4/07
Location : Sugarloaf Point, Middle Harbour
Type and Size/Weight of Fish : 62cm King fish
Tackle Used : Light Rod 2-5kg (Great fight!) 3" POWER MINNOW
Other Comments MY FIRST KING!
Kraley measured it......


----------



## brayden (Mar 24, 2007)

1 meter long gummy soft plastic..


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

Name / Username of Angler: Rob/Bart70 
Fish Type: Salmon 
Length: 60cm 
Date/Time of Capture: 07/04/07 
Location of Capture: Moruya River 
Type of Lure/Bait used: Gulp Minnow Grub - pumpkinseed 
Comments: Caught on light graphite rod. Fish put up one hell of a fight for a good few minutes before I could tire him enough to consider bringing him to the surface. Witnessed by Funda & Suzi


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

Name / Username of Angler: Victor [Victor-Victor]
Fish Type: Redfin [English Perch] 
Length: 35 cm 
Date/Time of Capture: 06/04/07 
Location of Capture: Lake Burley Griffith (BMP)
Type of Lure/Bait used: 70 mm Black River2Sea Phantom
Comments: Cool Morning with a slight NW breeze with the sun just rising. What can I say ... more redfin (again)


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

Name: Paul Squizzy Taylor 
Date of Capture: 13/4/07
Location Sunny side beach, PPB Mt Eliza
Snapper 44, 42 & 30cm
Tackle Used: Shimano 4000 reel, 7ft berkely dropshot rods
Conditions: Not a breath of wind & very foggy
Other Comments 44cm caught on gulp sandworm, 42cm caught on pillie tail, 30cm caught on pillie head. Note sand worm fished as bait on a paternoster rig, and twitched & retrieved ever sooo slowly
Go Vics! :wink:


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler - Deano
Date of Capture - 13 Apr 07
Location - Sydney Harbour
Type and Size/Weight of Fish - Bream 32cm
Tackle Used - sx40
Conditions (optional) - pre-dawn
Other Comments (optional) - http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... highlight=

Name/UserName of Angler - Deano
Date of Capture - 13 Apr 07
Location - Sydney Harbour
Type and Size/Weight of Fish - Bream 30cm
Tackle Used - sx40
Conditions (optional) - pre-dawn
Other Comments (optional) - http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... highlight=


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Name/UserName of Angler - Jason/Squidder
Date of Capture - Friday 13th April
Location - Rickett's Point, PPB, VIC
Type and Size/Weight of Fish - Snapper 42.5cm 
Tackle Used - 3" GULP fry Nuclear Chicken, 4lb FINS braid
Conditions (optional) - Sunny afternoon, 5-10 knot Sthly breeze


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler Manjimike
Date of Capture 14 April 07
Location Rooneys Bridge Warren River WA
Type and Size/Weight of Fish Redfin 26cm
Tackle Used 15lb braid 12lb leader Gulp twistytail 2-4kg Shimano rod/ shimano FX2000f reel


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Well it was a case of 'the one that got away' A 60cm+ flatty that not only broke the line at the side of the yak but took my CD9 with it  Just hope the big mama can shake the lure to feed again.

YEP I know its not legal size...........just proof that I did actually go fishing.

So my effort this month were 3 pinkies of 26cm and a taylor of similar size. There is always next month!! 

Name / Username of Angler: Mark....DiveYak
Fish Type: Snapper
Length: 26 cm
Date/Time of Capture: 12/04/07
Location of Capture: Clifton Gardens
Type of Lure/Bait used: SP Gulp worm
Comments: Cool Morning with a slight NW breeze - Sydney Harbour the flattest I've seen in some time

Good luck to all this month


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Name / Username of Angler: Dave / Justcrusin32
Fish Type: Bass
Length: 34cm, 32cm, 29cm, 25cm
Date/Time of Capture: 13/04/07 
Location of Capture: Glenbawn Dam
Type of Lure/Bait used: 50mm surecatch popper and 70mm brekley frenzy deep diver
Comments: Three caught on poppers 8lb braid main and 8lb mono leader. Very Very dark with the lights out you couldn't see your hand. The deep diver hand 12lb vanish straight through.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2007)

my two entries for this month.

Name/UserName of Angler. Funda
Date of Capture. Good Friday 6/4/07
Location. Moruya River
Type and Size/Weight of Fish. Flathead x 2. 1 @ 48cm, 1 @ 47cm
Tackle Used. 3 kilo spin outfit & Berkly Gulp shaky shad.










No upgrades this weekend very sad


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

Name/UserName of Angler: Aaron / Water_baby
Date of Woe: 15 April
Location: Port Broughton, SA
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Fish, what fish?!

Tale of woe: Went up to Port Broughton with the missus (who hired a new Prowler Elite). After reviewing maps and satellite imagery of the area, a game plan was hatched.

On arrival, there was no water to be seen, except a 12 foot deep boating channel from the boatramp to the ocean. Apparently, the tidal flow here is quite large, and the gradient of the sand quite small.

To save time, suffice it to say we did not reach the ocean, and when a 15-18 knot "light breeze" (goddam weather bureau) picked up, we decided to head back in.

Did happen to see the largest skate ive ever seen in the shallow sea grass beds. Would have pushed 3/4 metre wide. Didnt see another fish all weekend, other than the usual schools of tiny salmon-trout.

ANYWAY, not going back to Pt Broughton unless i have a 40 foot cray boat that i am chartering!!! Will, however, be going to Cape Elizabeth to poach Scupper and Fishers snapper spot..... hahaha


----------



## chiefshaka (Jan 29, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler: Dave/chiefshaka 
Date of Capture: 14-4-2007 
Location: Craigebourne Dam, Tasmania 
Size/Weight of Fish: Atlantic salmon - 51cm 
Tackle Used: large 24 Carot Gold Squidgie, 1/6th oz Nitro jig head, 6lb Gillies fluoro, 4lb crystal fireline 
Conditions: Bright sky, slight breeze and the dam all to myself and a couple of other yakkers 
Other Comments: Great day had by all. I did not manage to photo with a measuring stick but used the width of my yak as a guage for size, hope this will suffice.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Name / Username of Angler: Dave/sbd
Fish Type: Tailor
Length: 51cm
Date/Time of Capture: 15/04/07, 2100
Location of Capture: The Spit (Sydney Harbour)
Type of Lure/Bait used: Live squid on a sliding snell
Comments: Hoping for a jewie but glad to get an entry in nonetheless. PB tailor from the yak.

Name / Username of Angler: Dave/sbd
Fish Type: Snapper
Length: 45cm
Date/Time of Capture: 15/04/07, 2115
Location of Capture: The Spit (Sydney Harbour)
Type of Lure/Bait used: Pilchard on ganged hooks
Comments: PB snapper from the yak. Went like a train.

Name / Username of Angler: Dave/sbd
Fish Type: Snapper
Length: 80 cm (cumulative :wink: )
Date/Time of Capture: 13/04/07, 1000
Location of Capture: Bantry Bay (Sydney Harbour)
Type of Lure/Bait used:Crappy rubber prawn bait jig
Comments: Best I could do on Friday, so much for lucky 13th


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler: Ashley / Polylureosis
Date of Capture: 08/04/2007
Location: Clarence River
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Australian Bass / 37cm
Tackle Used: Baitcaster, 10lb line, 12lb leader, Surecatch Bubble pop
Conditions (optional), Tough 2 bass in 5 sessions!
Other Comments:See chopping board pic for size. Actually used a canoe not a kayak, and I probably keep 1 or 2 a year!










Name/UserName of Angler: Ashley / Polylureosis
Date of Capture: 14.04.2007
Location: Ewen Maddock Dam - Landsborough
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Bass / 47cm
Tackle Used: Baitcaster, line? braid, Jackall
Conditions: Trolling though open water 7 meters deep 
Other Comments: Fattest Bass I have ever seen - Middle of paddle = 50cm on ruler.


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler: Dan / FishinDan
Date of Capture: 15.04.2007 
Location: Kedron Brook Floodway - Nudgee 
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Bream / 27cm 
Tackle Used: Graphite Rod with the tip broken off 
4lb Fireline, 6lb Vanish F/C leader
1/12Oz TT Jighead, 3" GULP Fry Pumpkinseed
Conditions: Slightly windy, shallow water. Tight against rock bar & rock wall. 
Other Comments: Bream got airborne on take. Smashed plastic as soon as it hit the surface of the water. Surface strikes kick ass!

Also lost a really big flatty at the side of the yak. Damn light leaders


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler: Dave/Davey G
Date of Capture: 15.04.2007 approx 7am
Location: Kurnell - off Botany Bay Heads
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Bonito 50cm
Tackle Used: Crappy old 6' boat rod with the end runner broken off. Shimano Baitrunner 4500 spooled with 30lb braid. Jaysea deep diving lure.
Method. Trolling at Medium Pace
Conditions: NW breeze at 10 knots, high tide, Glorious morning


----------



## devo (Sep 12, 2006)

Name/UserName Devo
Date of Fishing Trip - Easter Long Week-end.
Location Dunns Swamp Camping Ground ( Wollemi National Park NSW )
Conditions - Over-cast ,no wind , (no fish )
Tale of Woe - First time ever fresh-water fishing. 
I tried everything from live yabbies and worms to nearly all the soft plastics I had in my kit to no avail.  
Although I didn't even get a bite , it has made me determined to add a fresh-water species onto my " fish wish-list " .
It really is a different art than estuary/salt water fishing and I can see why Funda , Red and the other freshy experts get such a kick from it.
Good luck to all in the comp.
Devo


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

Name: Ivan Prosper/evarn
DoC: 08/04/07
Loc: Mornington
Fish: 1 x Australian Salmon @ 29cm
1 x Australian Salmon @ 27cm
1 x Tommy Rough @ 25cm
1 x Flathead @ 28.5cm
1 x Pinkie Snapper @ 28.5cm
1 x Pinkie Snapper @ 27cm
1 x Pike @ 40cm (unpictured)
Tackle: 3kg mono straight thru. Various Soft plastics
Conditions: Fine and mild. Flat water and slight breeze under 5 knots

Comments: I don't know if this also counts as a tale of woe, but the reason I didn't get a picture of the pike was because when i went to grab my camera from the hatch, i found the hull was full of water.. well, not full, but filling! I quickly let the pike off, and headed to shore. For the next 45 minutes, I unpacked my yak, opened at hatches etc. and emptied it of all the water.

I headed back out into the brine, and managed to grab my last salmon and spot a lot of calamari on the way home. Within about 5 minutes, i'd taken on a whole lot more water, but managed to get home safe.

Anyway.. an eventful time, if not a bit disappointing because the salmon were still busting up when i came off the water.

Cheers,

Ivan


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler: Kerrie (Crazyratwoman)
Date of Capture: 16 April 2007
Location: Bonville Creek, Sawtell
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Long tom, 65cm.... witnessed by Sulo (big brudda)
Tackle Used: Shimano Backbone Elite, some kind of line lol and a stinky green prawn for bait.
Conditions: Perfect, no wind, sunny, high tide. 
Other Comments: frightened shite outta me, i had my legs dangling over the side and pulled em up quick as a flash! water level was only knee depth and it swallowed the hook.

sorry bout the crap pic, i look a bit spastic!


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

Name/UserName of Angler: Cid
Date of Capture: 6 April 2007 
Location: Cooks River 
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Bream - 35cm's
Tackle Used: 4lb Fireline, 6lb Fluoro Leader, 1/16th Jighead, 6" Sandworm (Camo). 
Conditions: 25 knot winds and rain! Thank God for low bridges and pylons...


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler - Scotty Beefs
Date of Capture - going for sympathy points but unphotoed bream on 7/4/07 and 9/4/07 
Location. Kingfisher Bay and Hervey Bay 
Type and Size/Weight of Fish. None but the unphotoed bream were around the low-mid 30s (cms)
Tackle Used. 6lb fireline to 6lb vanish, gold/reddish river2sea bubblepop35 on symetre 2500 and light ugly stick. New combo on thursday before easter...prior to this my "light" fishing consisted of 14lb line and 20lb leader - I never knew what I was missing out on!!! 

T.O.W - I don't usually enter for the sympathy points but this time I actually did put some effort in and did get a couple of bream although no photos. What really cracked it for me though was that the good bream I got was my first ever on a popper. It took an hour and a half of seeing a gazillion enquiries and tastes and slashes and bloops before I got a solid hook-up...then I dropped it. Very next cast (post swearing and associated diatribe) I was on again and landed a nice bream. By this time I was just happy to have the fish - it took long enough to get the poor fella back in the water as it was as I didn't have pliers and unhooking him was a drawn out affiar. I couldn't then bring myself to make him lie there while I got the camera out. So I did get a get a legal fish but will settle for participation points


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Yibbida Yibbida.. What a turnout!!!! 47 anglers around Australia entered into the AKFF comp this month!!!! What a great effort.    WELL DONE!

A whole heap of NEW AKFF HALL OF FAME RECORDS (see below) and also some new species. April seems to have turned it on for most.

Results...

100 Points - Kraley the Shark Catcher with a 1 metre Bronze Whaler
90 Points - Shoey with a cracker of a 56cm Mangrove Jack
80 Points - Polylureosis with a 47cm Bass
70 points - Buff with a mega 45cm Bream
60 points - Aleg75 with a 55cm Murray Cod
50 Points - ChiefShaka with a 51cm Atlantic Salmon

(Worth noting that all the above apart from Ashleys Cod are AKFF records)

30 Points to everyone else who submitted legal fish (and photo proof).

15 points to all others who participated but didnt catch fish.

Current Updated Pointscore.

225 Points -Kraley
180 - Funda
170 - Polylureosis
165 - Peril and DiveYak
160 - Squidder
150 - Aleg75 and Poddymullet
145 - RedPhoenix
140 - Jeffo
135 - SBD
130 -Spooled1
120 - Paffoh, FishinMan, Cid
115 Ã¢â‚¬â€œ Devo
105 Ã¢â‚¬â€œ Davey G
100 Ã¢â‚¬â€œ Buff, SpottyMac
95 Ã¢â‚¬â€œ PaulB
90 Ã¢â‚¬â€œ Wayne D, Victor Victor, Shoey, FishinDAn, Fisher, Caught2
80- Haulem
75 Ã¢â‚¬â€œ Scupper, JustCruisin, Deano, DaveYak
60 Ã¢â‚¬â€œ BassMan, GuardianZACT, Ynot, Squizzy, JimmyYak
50 Ã¢â‚¬â€œ AndyBear
45- fishingMik, Flump, Gatesy, Gracefulily, TryHard
30 Ã¢â‚¬â€œ Bart70, Bec, Brayden, Chiefshaka, CrazyratWoman, Clarkos, Dodge, Evarn, Flyrod, Itchyant, Leftieant, Manjimike, Steveo, Tcurve, Tim, Wigg, Waterbaby
15 Ã¢â‚¬â€œ Arpie, Andrew, Duncan, hagar, HardYakka, MojoFunk, Phantom, ScottyBeefs, Tuco, Yakatak

Prize winners this month (courtesy of Jaysea Lures and Sailing Scene) are Kraley, Aleg75, CrazyRatwoman, Fisher and WayneD. Can these members please PM me your addresses and your prizes will be sent.

*State V State.*

7 points - NSW Ã¢â‚¬â€œ 17 Yakkers
6 points Ã¢â‚¬â€œ ACT Ã¢â‚¬â€œ 9 Yakkers
5 Points - VIC Ã¢â‚¬â€œ 7 Yakkers
4 Points Ã¢â‚¬â€œ QLD Ã¢â‚¬â€œ 6 Yakkers
3 Points Ã¢â‚¬â€œ SA Ã¢â‚¬â€œ 4 Yakkers
2 Points Ã¢â‚¬â€œ WA Ã¢â‚¬â€œ 2 Yakkers
1 point Ã¢â‚¬â€œ TAS Ã¢â‚¬â€œ 1 Yakker

*Updated State V State Pointscore*

NSW - 24
ACT - 19
QLD - 16
VIC and SA -10
WA - 5
TAS -1

*Hall Of Fame Updates. (number indicates position in rankings)*

PolyLureosis 47cm Bass (1)
ChiefShaka 51cm Atlantic Salmon (1)
Kraley 1 metre Bronze Whaler (1), 66cm Salmon (1)
Brayden 1 metre Gummy Shark (2)
Aleg75 55cm Murray Cod (2)
LeftieAnt 50cm Murray Cod (3)
DaveYak 56cm Bonito (2)
Shoey 56cm Mangrove Jack (1)
Paffoh 45cm Trevally (1)
CrazyRatWoman 65cm Longtom (3)
Squizzy 37.5cm Whiting (3)
Fisher 40cm King George Whiting (3) and 85cm Snook (2)
Scupper 45 and 42cm KGW (1 and 2)
Wigg 60cm Bonito (1)
Gracefulily 34cm trevally (3)
Justcrusin 25cm Flounder (1)
Buff 45cm Bream (1)
Poddymullet 62cm Squid (2)
Jeffo 41cm Tailor (Eq 3)
Bart70 60cm Salmon (2)
SBD 51cm Tailor (1)

Hall of Fame will be updated over the next couple of days when i get time.

Thanks all, well done.

Next comp starts May 5 and finishes May 13.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Good on you again for another great comp Davey  and congrats to all the place getters - all those fish are rippers :shock:


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

excellent! I love winning prizes, even if this is my first! thanks jaysea! thanks Davey G, thanks Cod for being fooled by my dodgy trolling habits :lol:

Ash


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

Ace work Dave, and a lot of it aswell, great job, lots of fine fish entered. Would it be possible to move next months comp forward one week so it includes the Fortser get together. Not sure of the protocol just thought it would spice up the Autumn Dreaming trip.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2007)

squizzy said:


> Ace work Dave, and a lot of it aswell, great job, lots of fine fish entered. Would it be possible to move next months comp forward one week so it includes the Fortser get together. Not sure of the protocol just thought it would spice up the Autumn Dreaming trip.


Pretty sure the Foster trip will be a seperate comp to the forum one, wish I could go :wink:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

squizzy said:


> Ace work Dave, and a lot of it aswell, great job, lots of fine fish entered. Would it be possible to move next months comp forward one week so it includes the Fortser get together. Not sure of the protocol just thought it would spice up the Autumn Dreaming trip.


Sorry Squizzy - would be great in theory but completely unfair to others around Australia that aren't attending Forster 8)

The current 2 weekend/1 midweek cmp period has been refined over the last 12 months and seems to be what most people are happy with. Starting it on the first Saturday of each month also keeps it regular and doesn't confuse the issue too much.

However I'm sure that there will be some 'friendly rivalry' amongst the Forster crew to keep us entertained, and a few other comp prizes on offer up there as well. :wink:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWWSKgQAAAC7fgAASYAdIACVgnIA/59+gMAD1qBqehTCJ6m1GTI0BoaeoRR6anpPUNAAaaGhoBqegqfqaap+TKh6n6o9RoA9JGAGSg6D4ntE2nCQdKHQFa+DrRm4h4RqleiEwfRUWyBN3Gi20hYxSEG2MZ2vyGcOtk+j3eCO+iHTVXCZuy7bO92wz8JzlflpjgEckcIE1Pk9KQn1nXB9iUsqJe6v3fWgfKUW8jlHW/FQx4YPKqRjIJOuasAxdzOF09YraLiHsIysDQM7NIgX5KuESphWWVA8CuB2IW88ytsxCfnhWcxstTlLKNH9MbeJ3olAknJbfVFiMs3QFBAkbKoRNN0KRrgXtAMx+nfpBWv+LuSKcKEgyRUCAAA==


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Hall of Fame section of the wiki has now been updated with April comp entries.

Any more HOF requsets/submissions -please let me know..

The HOF is starting to look good! 8) 8)


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

yay yay yay! thanks heaps, can't believe i won something! looking forward to the postie arriving at my house! :wink:


----------



## GracefulLily (Feb 26, 2007)

YEH!!! I made the Hall of Fame     

Congrats to all, can't believe how many fish were caught, top stuff 

Well done Dave & sorry about the Mojo, thanks for letting me borrow it :wink:


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

I'll echo others' sentiments with congratulations to the top points scorers & to DaveyG for some great efforts all round. Its really great to see so many entries in the comp & sure adds to the pleasure we get from this forum. Well done!


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

That's the best depth of fish in the comp so far...all of those big point scorers were brillaint.

Congrats Kraley, Shoey, Poly, Buff, Aleg and Chief


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Just went to feed the cats and found my prize on the door step. A nice patriot 80. Dives to 8mtrs according to the website!!! Should do well on the bass at hinze!!!! Thanks Jaysea.


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

YAY! i got mine too! thanks heaps! t-curve is evily rubbing his hands together, waiting to get his hands on my lil lure! (and its pink too :wink: )


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks Jaysea!!!! The 15ft Deep Diver turned up yesterday (and thanks Dave for posting it) looks the goods! will be the first lure trolled when summer hits again!

Ash


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Yes, thanks to all concerned - mine arrived last night and i plan to give it a swim in the next week or so. thanks again


----------

